# pse Brute X



## savedjim (Feb 7, 2012)

I know somebody is going to bash me and tell me how wrong i am but i dont really care. just thought i would share some information that may help somebody. i have shot every bow in pse's 2012 line and i can hunt with any bow they have out and this year im going to be hunting with one of there cheapest bows they make the pse BRUTE X i have tested every bow  and this cheap little main line bow just shoots better and holds better than anything ive held in a long time. its not a speed demon IBO IS only 320 . its not so light weight that it floats all over the target ether it holds and shoots better than my pse axe. its super easy to draw with a 7/14 inch brace height and short enough to shoot out of any stand or blind at only 30 inches axle to axle and thats not the best part this bow is only 399.99  I just hate to see a bow like this fly under the radar just becuse we have been brain washed into believing that if a bow dosent cost 800.00 dollars its not worth hunting with. just wanted to post this becouse there was a time when i wanted a nice hunting bow and couldnt afford what i thought i had to have. GET OUT OF THE BOW RAT RACE AND GO HUNTING.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Where can a guy go to shoot and try different bows when he is looking to buy a new one?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 7, 2012)

PSEJim said:


> I know somebody is going to bash me and tell me how wrong i am but i dont really care. just thought i would share some information that may help somebody. i have shot every bow in pse's 2012 line and i can hunt with any bow they have out and this year im going to be hunting with one of there cheapest bows they make the pse BRUTE X i have tested every bow  and this cheap little main line bow just shoots better and holds better than anything ive held in a long time. its not a speed demon IBO IS only 320 . its not so light weight that it floats all over the target ether it holds and shoots better than my pse axe. its super easy to draw with a 7/14 inch brace height and short enough to shoot out of any stand or blind at only 30 inches axle to axle and thats not the best part this bow is only 399.99  I just hate to see a bow like this fly under the radar just becuse we have been brain washed into believing that if a bow dosent cost 800.00 dollars its not worth hunting with. just wanted to post this becouse there was a time when i wanted a nice hunting bow and couldnt afford what i thought i had to have. GET OUT OF THE BOW RAT RACE AND GO HUNTING.



I love that bow! I'm betting it cuts into the madness line this year, cause that Brute X is gonna be hard to beat. I'm thinking the same thing you are......might have to put the Evo on the chopping block!   (not) but I still want a brute!


----------



## C Cape (Feb 7, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> Thanks for the info! Where can a guy go to shoot and try different bows when he is looking to buy a new one?



I've got most of the PSE bows in stock in Milledgeville and we can shoot as many of them as you like to find what you like.  The Brute X is a very sweet shooter though.


----------



## tcarter86 (Feb 7, 2012)

i was thinking about the brute x before i went with the stinger 3g. glad to hear its a good shooter also. 

thanks Chris for setting everything up for me, cant wait to shoot it


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 8, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I've got most of the PSE bows in stock in Milledgeville and we can shoot as many of them as you like to find what you like.  The Brute X is a very sweet shooter though.



I will try to see you this Saturday or the next saturday.


----------



## drmart1558 (Feb 8, 2012)

i bought a 2009 pse brute (used) last weekend, so i had been doing some google searches about it. results about the new pse brute x kept coming up, and i must say, youre certainly not the only one with this opinion. its getting really, REALLY good reviews from anyone whos shot it.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 9, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> I will try to see you this Saturday or the next saturday.



I will be gone this Saturday to a shoot.  Will be here the following one though!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 9, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I will be gone this Saturday to a shoot.  Will be here the following one though!



Ok c ya on Feb. 18 then.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Feb 10, 2012)

I feel I shoot my son's stinger 3G better than my Maxxis 31....


----------



## savedjim (Feb 14, 2012)

Nitro1970 said:


> I feel I shoot my son's stinger 3G better than my Maxxis 31....



It may not be just a feeling. archery companies are getting so focused on having the most popular bow on the market that there forgetting to build bows that the average man can shoot. Like the brute x  Im getting tired of the popularity contest with bow companys The brute x is just a great hunting bow . bottom line


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm gonna add my two cents worth to this...
I shot the new Brute X this morning...it's everything I've heard and everything Jim said......even set 2" too long for me, the draw was smooth, the shot was quiet, unbelievable for a $499 out the door package bow. If I didn't like my Evo so much, I'd sell it and buy one....heck, I still might!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Feb 23, 2012)

Were did you shoot that brute x alligood. I heard ace hardware in social circle has about 30 in stock now.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 23, 2012)

12ptsteve said:


> Were did you shoot that brute x alligood. I heard ace hardware in social circle has about 30 in stock now.



I believe, wait, it's coming to me....I believe it was at the Ace in Social Circle...lol


----------



## bross07 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have shot the Brute the past 3 years and love it. You won't be disappointed!!!! The Brute X is sweet.


----------



## scandmx5 (Mar 9, 2012)

I want the Brute X or the Bow Madness XS...can't decide.


----------



## string music (Mar 9, 2012)

The Brute X is a sweet mid range priced bow. This bow will flat out shoot. Southern Style Archery in Rome just picked up the PSE Lineup.  The Brute X should sell very well this year


----------



## savedjim (Mar 10, 2012)

I can not wait to hit the hunting club with this awesome shooting bow this fall . Simply  the most accurate and forgiving bow  I have shot in a long time.


----------



## chardin2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I shot the PSE the other day at a local bow shop. The dealer recommended it over everything else he had for the money. I shot it and.....I bought it. Great bow for the money.


----------



## savedjim (Jul 17, 2012)

You bought a awsome shooting bow . I've taken 9 hogs and 2 turkeys with this bow since I pulled it out the box . And I can't wait to slam a big buck with it . The way it's been blowing through the boar hogs I've shot the last few months . The bucks on my club are gonna have to make a wide circle to get past me this year. Good hunting


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 17, 2012)

PSEJim said:


> You bought a awsome shooting bow . I've taken 9 hogs and 2 turkeys with this bow since I pulled it out the box . And I can't wait to slam a big buck with it . The way it's been blowing through the boar hogs I've shot the last few months . The bucks on my club are gonna have to make a wide circle to get past me this year. Good hunting


----------



## BowArrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad to read this post as FEDEX delivered my new Brute X yesterday. Can't wait to get it set up. I am bow only and I plan on putting it to good use this season.


----------

